# John Flavel Quotes On Ministerial Office



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 22, 2014)

> "The work whereunto the ministers of the gospel are appointed is to reconcile the world to God. To work these sinful, vain, rebellious hearts, which have a strong aversion from God naturally in them, to close with him according to the articles of peace contained in the gospel, that thereby they may be capable to receive the mercies and benefits purchased by the death of Christ, which they cannot receive in their state of enmity and alienation." -- John Flavel, "The Method of Grace (V.II)", pg. 50
> 
> "Christ's treating with sinners by His ministers, who are his ambassadors, implies the strict obligation they are under to be faithful in their ministerial employment. Christ counts upon their faithfulness whom He puts into the ministry (1 Tim 1:12). They are accountable to Him for all acts of their office. (Heb. 13:17). If they be silent, they cannot be innocent. (1 Cor 9:16). Yea, necessity is not only laid upon them to preach, but to keep close to their commission in preaching the gospel. (1 Thess 2:3-4)." -- John Flavel, "The Method of Grace (V.II)", pg. 52
> 
> ...



From "The Method of Grace", Vol.II of his Works.


----------



## jambo (Jan 22, 2014)

Many thanks for these quotes. John Flavel was the first Puritan I ever read and remains one of my favourites.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks Stuart. I was convicted by these.


----------



## MW (Jan 23, 2014)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> "God's mercy is eminently discovered in the institution of, and Satan's malice is discovered in opposition to, the ministerial office. Satan is a great and jealous prince, and it is no wonder he should raise all the forces he can to oppose the ambassadors of Christ." -- John Flavel, "The Method of Grace (Vol. II)", pg. 60



I remember an older minister saying he never understood the biblical teaching on Satan until he entered the ministry; then he saw its utmost importance.

Thankyou for the quotations. Very seasonable.


----------



## earl40 (Jan 23, 2014)

armourbearer said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > "God's mercy is eminently discovered in the institution of, and Satan's malice is discovered in opposition to, the ministerial office. Satan is a great and jealous prince, and it is no wonder he should raise all the forces he can to oppose the ambassadors of Christ." -- John Flavel, "The Method of Grace (Vol. II)", pg. 60
> ...



Not to stray off topic too much but how do you reconcile Satan being in chains and his opposition to the ministers of the church? Is it (opposition) just the result of his past work in your opinion? I ask with no contention but out of curiosity.


----------



## MW (Jan 23, 2014)

earl40 said:


> Not to stray off topic too much but how do you reconcile Satan being in chains and his opposition to the ministers of the church?



The opposition is manifest through the world which lies in wickedness and the remnants of sin which abide in Christians.


----------

